# I was cold.



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, vždy jsem slyšel a používal větu: byla mi zima. Dnes jsem viděl oficiální titulky jednoho britského filmu, kde je "v noci mi *bylo* zima"...nejprv jsem si myslel, že je to nějaký překlep, ale....zima v této frázi je vlastně příslovce, takže není správně: Bylo mi zima? Co si o tom myslíte? Děkuji.


----------



## slavic_one

Např. "byla děsná zima" nebo "bylo děsně zima". You can use both.


----------



## kirmakX6on

Encolpius said:


> Dobrý den, vždy jsem slyšel a používal větu: byla mi zima. Dnes jsem viděl oficiální titulky jednoho britského filmu, kde je "v noci mi *bylo* zima"...nejprv jsem si myslel, že je to nějaký překlep, ale....zima v této frázi je vlastně příslovce, takže není správně: Bylo mi zima? Co si o tom myslíte? Děkuji.


se divím, že jsi vždy slyšel jen _byl*a* mi zima_, protože bych řekl, že uplně stejně často se používá varianta _byl*o* mi zima_.

Nevidím v tom žádnej rozdíl a používá se hojně oboje dvoje, oboje dvoje je i spisovný atd.


----------



## Hrdlodus

"Bylo mi _nějak_." - Je s příslovcem.
Protože _zima_ je i podstatné jméno a je ženského rodu, začal se vztahovat ten rod i na přísudek.
Kvůli shodě podmětu s přísudkem se přirozeně začalo používat "byla" a časem se to zařadilo do Pravidel.
Ale například: "_Byla pravda, že..."_, tam nejde použít _bylo._​


----------



## Tinwetari

Já osobně "bylo mi zima" vůbec neříkám a ani si neuvědomuji, že by to někdo v mém okolí používal. Zní mi to opravdu zvláštně.


----------

